# Koordinaten! Hilfe



## Cnair (4. April 2010)

Hi
http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/t...rrent=on02.png Ich brauche die Koordinaten des Textes "Starting Winroid" die ich bei Irfanview eintragen muss (X-Koordinate,Y-Koordinate,Breite, Höhe) , danke! Falls ihr das nicht herausfinden könnt, bitte ich um koordinaten, bei denen der Text Unten (nicht ganz unten, eher wie auf dem bild), Mittig ist, Danke!
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Maik (4. April 2010)

Hi,





Cnair hat gesagt.:


> http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/t...rrent=on02.png


Bei der Übertragung des Links in unser Forum ist wohl ein Fehler aufgetreten, denn er funktioniert so ("*t...rrent=on20.png*") nicht, wie gewünscht.

mfg Maik


----------



## Cnair (4. April 2010)

http://s604.photobucket.com/albums/tt128/ahihad/?action=view&current=on02.png&newest=1 nochmal


----------



## Maik (4. April 2010)

Wenn ich eine Bilddatei in ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (meinetwegen auch "MS Paint") lade, kann ich mit dem Mauszeiger über dem Objekt die gewünschten Koordinaten in der Statusleiste erfahren. Ebenso können Breite und Höhe ermittelt werden, wenn der Bereich ausgewählt / markiert wird. Verstehe nicht, wozu du dafür hier Hilfe benötigst 

mfg Maik


----------



## akrite (4. April 2010)

...nenn mich begriffsstutzig, aber was hast Du genau vor ? Du kannst das Bild herunterladen, in IrfanView betrachten und dann mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug die Koordinaten etc anzeigen lassen.


----------



## Cnair (4. April 2010)

Ja ich bin ein totaler Laie und weiß nicht was ich genau eintragen muss, denn der text ist ja nicht nur ein punkt, sondern ein Feld.
Könntetihr mir nicht einfach die Koordinaten sagen? Danke!!


----------



## Maik (4. April 2010)

Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr ;-)


```
119,687     341,687   (x,y lo     x,y ro)

119,711     341,711   (x,y lu     x,y ru)

=> Breite = 222px
=> Höhe = 24px
```


mfg Maik


----------



## Cnair (4. April 2010)

Danke!
Sind das die Koordinaten des Bildes oder die optimalen?


----------



## akrite (4. April 2010)

...und noch einmal die Frage, was hast Du vor? Dir kann nur geholfen werden, wenn irgendjemand ne Ahnung, was Dein Ziel ist! Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wozu zum Teufel braucht er die Koordinaten und das in IrfanView ?


----------



## Cnair (4. April 2010)

Ich mache eine Bootanimation für mein Handy. Dazu muss der text "Starting Windroid" genau mittig plaziert sein. Deswegen frag ich nach


----------



## Maik (4. April 2010)

Cnair hat gesagt.:


> Sind das die Koordinaten des Bildes oder die optimalen?


Das sind deine gewünschten Koordinaten des Schriftzuges "Starting Winroid" innerhalb der verlinkten Bilddatei.

mfg Maik


----------



## akrite (4. April 2010)

Cnair hat gesagt.:


> Ich mache eine Bootanimation für mein Handy. Dazu muss der text "Starting Windroid" genau mittig plaziert sein. Deswegen frag ich nach


herrjeh, dann habe ich richtig vermutet, es geht Dir nur um den Schriftzug. Den kann man aber mit jedem Grafikprogramm aus dem Bild kopieren und in jede Animation dort einfügen wo Du es haben willst. Wahrscheinlich kommt da eine Video-Datei raus, dann ist es sowieso geschickter den Schriftzug komplett zu isolieren und quasi auf einer eigenen Ebene zu animieren.


----------



## Maik (4. April 2010)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> herrjeh, dann habe ich richtig vermutet, es geht Dir nur um den Schriftzug.


Dass der Fokus auf dem Schriftzug liegt, ging doch soweit klar aus dem Topic und ersten Beitrag hervor ;-)

Lediglich die konkrete Verwendung der erbetenen Koordinaten stand in den Sternen 

mfg Maik


----------



## akrite (4. April 2010)

bei dem Rumgeeiere hätte es auch sein können, dass er das Bild haben wollte und den Schriftzug löschen - ach was weiß denn ich  jetzt wäre nur schön zu wissen, welches Format er für das Intro braucht, dann kann es sein, dass er mit Vektoren etwas geschmeidiger arbeiten kann um die Animation zu erstellen.


----------



## Cnair (4. April 2010)

Ich brauche .png Dateien


----------



## Maik (4. April 2010)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> jetzt wäre nur schön zu wissen, welches Format er für das Intro braucht, dann kann es sein, dass er mit Vektoren etwas geschmeidiger arbeiten kann um die Animation zu erstellen.





Cnair hat gesagt.:


> Ich brauche .png Dateien


Eine Animation im PNG-Grafikformat fällt unter den Tisch.

Flash (SWF-Format) wäre hier eine denkbare Alternative.

mfg Maik


----------



## akrite (4. April 2010)

png hat aber nichts mit Animation zu tun, png hat quasi gif abgelöst(nicht hauen), unterstützt Transparenzen und man kann originäre pngs nachträglich noch verändern , im Gegensatz zu rein pixelbasierten gifs.



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Eine Animation im PNG-Grafikformat fällt unter den Tisch.
> 
> Flash (SWF-Format) wäre hier eine denkbare Alternative.


... da würde ich auch hin wollen, aber sagte er wäre Laie - fehlt nur ein Hinweis aufs "Handy"


----------



## Maik (4. April 2010)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> ... da würde ich auch hin wollen, aber sagte er wäre Laie


Ob Laie oder nicht, die technische Möglichkeit sollte genannt sein 

Wie er das nun als "Laie" auf die Kette bekommt, muß er mit sich selbst ausmachen ;-)

mfg Maik


----------

